# Girly fabric for boys.



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, yes I know - the boy rat does not care if the fabric I like is manly or not, as long as it's cozy.
... but most of the prints that I like are incredibly feminine - pink owls, floral, rainbows, etc.

I just _know_ the husbeast is going to make fun of me for it.

Does anybody else keep their boys in girly hammocks and cage liners?
Let's see it. :3


----------



## carchic26 (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't like girly fabrics, either, but if I did, I would totally go for it. Unless you really think the _rats_ will know the difference, what does it matter?

My boss at work brings his mutt puppy October to work, a boy dog, and his favorite ball (apparently because of how dogs_ see_ colors) is pink. A lot of people tease him about it, but the way I see it, the dog still apears just as happy, and he doesn't show any signs of having a complex, LOL!

My boys are nested in greens, blues, and the like only because I prefer those colors. They will never care, like you said, as long as you're able to put up with the fun others make I say go for it!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it's okay for the rat to sleep in a girly hammock lol.

I know someone who put a girly pink collar on his male cat.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I dress my roosters in pink things.

Your ratties won't care, and will look adorable with whatever colors you choose.


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

Gender stereotyping does not need to extend to pets (it's bad enough in humans already!). The hang-up is with us, not the animals. My boys are housed on tye-dye smiley fleece, which is more gender neutral, but they have a pink wheel (we were planning on getting girls). Granted, they have no clue how to use it yet, but I'm sure that when they do, they'll enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 13, 2011)

My cage liners are wee wee pads, just because fleece gets smelly with three boys, and they're only 95% litter trained so the pads make for easy cleanup. 

But I have lots of cubes, tunnels, and hammocks all outer lined with girly and baby looking quilting fabric, and the fleece on the inside isn't much better. XD I have mint green, rubber ducky yellow, pink, lavender, and gray, which is the most "manly" color. Personally I don't like the fabric designed for boys. I like cute things to be in the cage with my boys, because, they're cute. ;D

And I agree, they don't care about what their toys look like. All they care about is;
1) Is it comfy?
2)can I sleep in it?
3)can I hoard my dinner in it?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Buddy said:


> My cage liners are wee wee pads, just because fleece gets smelly with three boys, and they're only 95% litter trained so the pads make for easy cleanup.
> 
> But I have lots of cubes, tunnels, and hammocks all outer lined with girly and baby looking quilting fabric, and the fleece on the inside isn't much better. XD I have mint green, rubber ducky yellow, pink, lavender, and gray, which is the most "manly" color. Personally I don't like the fabric designed for boys. I like cute things to be in the cage with my boys, because, they're cute. ;D
> 
> ...


4)can I pee on it?
5)can I rip it apart or mess it up so it looks more rat-like?


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

ratjes said:


> 4)can I pee on it?
> 5)can I rip it apart or mess it up so it looks more rat-like?


rofl, I love this.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha... totally guilty. As a clothing/accessory etc. maker on the side, finding nice gender-neutral or masculine fabric patterns is darn near impossible... meanwhile girls get soooo many pretty floral patterns and so on. So my boys have to get in touch with their feminine side of decor. They can't see too well anyways, and they pee all over it just the same. And I find people tend to be slightly less disgusted when they think they are girls for whatever reason.


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

I super dislike gender sterotyping. My boys have their fair share of blue and green toys - but they also have a pink food bowl, a purple water bottle, and lots of other "girly" toys. They don't know the difference - so we're all happy 

However, I do agree - many fabric companies (and clothing companies, and bedding companies, and so on) produce more products in pinks and purples than in blues, reds, and greens. I am a big fan of gender neutral items and wish there were more out there


----------

